# 10 year olds attitude



## SingleMumOf3

i love my son dearly but just lately his turned into a right little sh*t. his attitude is disgusting. his being rude to his nan. he's answering me back his bullying his little brother & sister an i dont know that i can take much more of it. ive tried to deal with him like an adult an sit down an talk to him but the only responses i get are "whatever" "i dunno" and "i didnt do nuffin". Ive tried dealing with him like a child an "giving him a taste of his own medicene" but nothing is working.

I spoke to my mum and she thinks its because theres no male role model in his life. me and his dad divorced 3 years ago but he has been around and in the kids lives all be it when it suits him more than anything

does anyone have any suggestions? i miss the little boy who used to be so sweet an cuddley :cry: now his like a devil child


----------



## DottyLottie

My 11 year old is exactly the same, and has been for a few months now.
I think a lot of it is age related, hormones etc I used to think Kevin the teenager was a joke, but oh how true a portrayal it is!

I don't have any advice, as I have not found anything specific that works with my daughter, we always explain how her behaviour is wrong and upsetting, and to give her credit, she does on occasions apologise quite sincerely. I sometimes send her nice emails about it too, and she sends nice emails back saying she is frustrated about xyz and sorry if her behaviour is bad, it is less direct and she is less shy about it this way.

Her behaviour is similar to your sons, she is mean to her younger (but not youngest) sister, tells us we are rubbish parents and she wishes she had never been born, hates everyone, life is so unfair, she has to do EVERYTHING, you make me do EVERYTHING mum! Oh, and the classic, STOP SHOUTING AT ME, when you are calm as day and asking if she wants a drink or something. I might actually change her name officially by deed poll to Kevin.

I have a feeling it will be like this for a few more years!


----------



## pinkflamingo

My 12 year old (just turned) is exactly the same as this and members of the family have commented on the change in him recently. His mum was quite strict bringing him up when he was young and he has always been known for having excellent manners, but things seem to be slipping of late!
I would def put it down to age and also the fact that they are developing their own identity. His parents split up in a very messy way and he had been in a very volatile environment for some time before that. I don't know your circumstance around the split of you and your son's father, but I think when it happens when kids are younger, there is a chance that any anger or emotions which they have about it all may be more likely to come out at this age. My step-son is definately becoming more challenging with his dad, and I do think that there will be worse to come.
I think we just have to cut them a little slack as they are at 'that age', but when they are rude to people then they need to be told off and if needs be punished. Could you explain that from now on if his behaviour is not acceptable then he will not be allowed to play on his games console, or watch his fave tv show that day etc?
One day they will be charming men and when we remind them of this they will cringe!! My mum does this to me now (although I am certain that I was never the teenage monster that she makes me out to be!! :devil:)


----------

